# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack: Ley del Recursos Hídricos favorecerá descontaminación de ríos del país

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 22 (ANDINA).-* La Ley de Recursos Hídricos, llamada también Ley de Aguas, favorecerá la descontaminación de los ríos del país, al contemplar el concepto de manejo y autoridad de cuencas, y fortalecer su gestión a través de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA), afirmó el titular del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.    
Está el concepto del manejo y la autoridad de cuencas, eso es muy importante, porque en el Perú todas las cuencas están en deterioro, especialmente las que bajan a la costa que es un desierto, el cual no produce agua, sino la usa, ensucia y la bota, dijo. 
En ese sentido, sostuvo que la reglamentación de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos tendrá que ser muy clara en este aspecto, y a través de la Autoridad Nacional ya se inició un proceso para arreglar estos problemas.
Asimismo, subrayó que en el Perú ninguna otra legislación se discutió por tanto tiempo como ésta que tomó más de 10 años.  
Recordó que la Autoridad Nacional del Agua será el ente que reúne a los ministerios, usuarios y beneficiarios de este líquido elemento.  
También indicó que una disposición transitoria en la Ley de Recursos Hídricos aprobada, señala que una vez que el Ministerio del Ambiente esté totalmente organizado y en funciones, la Autoridad podrá pasar a la jurisdicción de su portafolio. 
Más adelante, formuló una exhortación en el Día Mundial del Agua que se celebra hoy, para que la población se preocupe por la contaminación del líquido elemento. 
Tenemos que preocuparnos porque estamos ensuciando demasiada agua, y el primer problema en el país es que todas las aguas servidas en altísimo porcentaje van al río, mar, y lagos más cercanos, manifestó Brack.
Se puede reaprovechar (las aguas servidas) y Lima puede tener el doble de agua que tiene hoy, subrayó. 
En ese sentido, destacó el proyecto de tratamiento de aguas servidas de Taboada que tendrá una capacidad de tratamiento de 14 metros cúbicos por segundo y que parte de ella podrá ser aprovechada para regar parques y jardines.  *Foto: ANDINA/Jorge Paz H.*Temas similares: Artículo: ANA identificó 244 conflictos sociales por recursos hídricos en el país a febrero de este año BM satisfecho con proyecto de modernización de gestión de recursos hídricos en el país Fiscalización ambiental comenzará en agosto en zonas más contaminadas del país, anuncia Brack Produce evalúa repoblar camarones en ríos del país ante repunte de gastronomía peruana en el mundo Declaran agotados recursos hídricos de las cuencas de ríos Caplina, Sama y Locumba

----------

